

Cricket Chips: Will Bug Snacks Become the New Normal? - nkurz
http://modernfarmer.com/2014/05/cricket-chips-edible-insects-ready-go-mainstream/

======
pseingatl
If you've been to Laos or Northeast Thailand, you know that insect snacks have
long been the norm.

